
How I sold an old Mac and unknowingly had access to its location for over 3 years - bmull
https://medium.com/@mulligan/how-i-sold-an-old-mac-and-unknowingly-tracked-its-location-for-over-3-years-9a35cd3ca4cf
======
rob_b
If anything, I’d see this as a security benefit. The way I interpret it is by
maintaining this link it would allow someone to track down a stolen device
that the new owner tried to purge and make their own. I’d put the burden on
the seller if they were truly concerned about privacy as it isn’t Apple’s
fault that they tried to give you a feature to locate your device.

